# Season 8 premier tonight, any Thrones fans out there?



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

this is my front yard right now, well played HBO.










really looking forward to seeing how they wrap up this season. i have my prediction for how it ends, but not who gets the throne.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Will be watching for sure!


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m sure happy we have an east coast feed on the west coast. No chances for spoilers before the show actually airs.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Me too, yet here time zone difference is a disadvantage. Am a great fan yet won’t be getting up at 3 am... 

Please be mindful of European fans and don’t share spoilers with your reactions before 24 hours... thanks!! 

Will definitely watch in your NA pm tomorrow... 

Valar morghulis... valar dohaeris...


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes! Will be watching!


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Absolutely will be watching....I too have my thoughts on how it will end.....we'll see.......lol at the picture by the way......I was thinking this morning as it was starting to snow again....in the middle of APRIL!!!!!!!!! after having 70 degree weather and putting out all of the spring yard decor......."WINTER IS COMING"......No!!!!!!!


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Excited and yet sad to see the final season of GoT!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Chicago land here as well. Sprinter (spring+winter) weather ... only in Chicago 

Was tempted to take my 3 out to see how well the AWD handles this weather. My first AWD vehicle.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

White walker dragon cake and Ned Stark cake pops lol


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I’m in!!!!


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Although there was very little action in the Season 8 premier, I was very satisfied with the episode.


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

yeah some funny one liners and unexpected great scenes. 
not sure what the episode was titled, but homecoming would have been appropriate, imo. 
great episode ending!


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Episode 2 had some great moments for some characters, but I have a feeling we will be saying goodbye to more than a few next week.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Ep 2 exists only to increase our attachment to characters they are going to kill. The scene with Brienne had me yelling at the TV.


----------

